
Show HN: Send yourself messages on WhatsApp - juiced
https://messageyourself.com
======
loneRanz
It's a friendly advice: Please do not put many efforts on this project (unless
you have some extraordinary plans for it)

Anyone can send himself WhatsApp msg without any website/app.

You should try: \- Save your WhatsApp number in the phonebook App \- Open
phonebook app and look for your number \- Choose "Message +X-XXXXXXXXXX"
option (with Whatsapp icon) \- It will create a new chat in your WhatsApp

Another way: \- Just create group with one contact and remove it later. Now
you're all alone in the group and can use it as Notes app.

Good luck for your venture.

~~~
juiced
Thanks for your message and no worries, I'm not trying to get rich off of it.
The website is just there to make it easy for people to message themselves,
without the hassle of creating a group and annoy other people with it. PS:
messaging yourself from the phonebook, like you mention, doesn't seem to be
possible on iOS..

~~~
loneRanz
>I'm not trying to get rich off of it

LOL.. I agree. It's always good to do something instead of sitting idle
waiting for some great idea.

>doesn't seem to be possible on iOS

Haven't tried on iOS. They get more restrictions then Android people.

------
juiced
Just to make it easy for everybody to send messages to yourself.

------
piocho
It may sound rude, but what is the point of it ?

I mean, every smartphone has a note app, which do not require internet, so why
people will use messageyourself instead of a basic app already existing ?

~~~
juiced
I have a little suspicion that you didn't try it. :-) Messageyourself is not a
separate app, the website only activates a WhatsApp chat with yourself. I will
make that clear on the website shortly. WhatsApp also doesn't need an internet
connection to send yourself messages btw. What this method also allows it to
forward messages from other chats to yourself as notes, instead of having to
copy paste and switch between apps. Just a little example of how this could be
a little bit more convenient for some people. There are probably other uses I
didn't think of besides using it as a "notes" app.

~~~
piocho
> I have a little suspicion that you didn't try it. :-)

Indeed, because I didn't understand, as you imagine, how is works and why it
more convenient than orther app. So I'll not give a try to something that is
not clear.

> I will make that clear on the website shortly.

Yes it might be good :-D.

Thx

------
andresalo
[https://wa.me/your-phone-number](https://wa.me/your-phone-number)

